

Tim Nolan's Cachemonet, a generative web art project - surganov
http://www.cachemonet.com

======
universalscene
Interesting monitization related news: #Cachemonet was one of the first
digital artworks to be sold to a private collector. The deal insured that the
domain remain open to all visitors on the Web.

